# My team won in triple overtime!!



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 17, 2011)

So last night my highschool football team had a game. My school is B8 (40 kids in highschool) and theirs was a B2 school (150 kids in highschool).
Everyone though it was gonna be a blow out game and at first it looked like it would be. First play of the game they ran a 90 yard sweep for a touchdown. They tried to kick the extra point but i blocked it. We get the ball back, after pounding the middle for 8 or so plays we score. (I play Linebacker and Offensive line man, but also running back when we need three or four yards beings our running backs each weigh 140 and i weigh 190  ) 
This continues and by the end of the first quarter it's 20-6, us. Second quarter drags on, no one scores. I don't think either team got more than 25 yards a drive that game. They threw a screen pass to the right and i stuck the fuck out of their back and he fumbled, that was fun. 
3rd Quarter: Our team comes out feeling all high and mighty (we've only won one game asides from this in the last three years  ) and our home crowd was LOUD. I think it got to our heads. They started passing and by the time we adjusted to their spread, they had already scored once. Two point conversion is good. They tried an onside kick and recovered it. They try to throw the same screen pass again but he throws it to low, i dive and catch the interception. we end up turning it over, go figure. 
4th quarter, they score again, im running back now, beautiful pass right over our Defensive backs heads. Two point conversion is good... 20-20. We run the clock out trying to score. First time we've gone into overtime in 5 YEARS. They set the ball up at the 25 yd line, just so it doesn't drag on. Each team gets a chance to score. We're up first. We make it about ten yards the entire drive...their ball. Their QB is in a shotgun, the snap is low and rolls across the ground, when he picks it up our Defensive lineman Benito smashed his and he fumbles, other DL recovers. He knocked the kid out, and our lights out...at the same time of the hit our field's lights blew a fuse.  
So we sat their for twenty minutes in the dark while the ambulance came out and they carted him away.Eventually the game resumed. Double OT. New QB for them. Our ball again. Except i'm running back now. We make it to the one yard line, and our coach decides to throw.  Picked off. Their ball. We sack the quarter back all for three downs this time. They try to kick and i block it again! TRIPLE OVERTIME. Our ball. I'm running back. Ball is on the ten now for both teams. I run up the three hole for 5 yards. We switch to I formation. 21 Dive to me, five more yards, touchdown. 26-20. everyone is ecstatic. The crowd is screaming "GO MATT!" 
Same play again for the 2 pt conversion, it's good. I'm feeling like a bad ass. 28- 20, their ball. First two plays of theirs were flukes, the quarter back dropped the ball on one for a loss of 2. And the other was an incomplete pass. 
LAST TWO PLAYS. They run a spread pass run option both times, the QB see's that they are covered and he tries to run, i move up and he sees me, runs RIGHT at me. I stick him hard. He gets up slow. Next play, same thing, he rolls out for the run, i know if i don't get him they'll score, i run up and hit him. Down at the five. GAME OVER!!!!!
28-20, i had 8 points, an interception, forced fumble, 74 yards, two blocked kicks and 19 tackles. Greatest football game of my life.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy crap. That's funking pro! haha congrats dude!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 5, 2011)

That sounds like an amazing game, well done!


----------

